# Aargh! [Marriotts Kauai Beach Club Merged]



## radmoo (May 10, 2013)

I have been searching multiple times/day for summer week either Newport Coast, Tahoe or Hawaii.  Lo and behold, a Kauai week appeared and I thought I had clicked to EXCHANGE but apparently not and when I finally did, of course it was GONE!!!  I will keep on searching but that was big disappointment


----------



## vlapinta (May 11, 2013)

Have you thought about putting in an on going search. I did that recently with Maui and was confirmed 3 weeks later.


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2013)

*Good News*

I was able to grab an August week for Marriott Kauai Beach Club this morning . . looking for any info about this resort from Tuggers
I discovered that the units do not have full kitchen but someone suggested bringing an electric skillet which I think is a great idea.
also the res code states ZZBQ which from the database appears to be oceanfront . .hope this is true


----------



## vlapinta (May 13, 2013)

*Car rental question*

Should I rent a 4 wheel drive vehicle on Kuai? If yes who rents these?


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2013)

We use http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/?gclid=CM3Hlr6vk7cCFQ_ZQgodMQsAZg

You certainly don't "need" a 4WD, but there are lots of 4WD opportunities, if that is something you regularly do.  If it's not - then I don't recommend it.

We like the hard top jeeps with the removable sun roof, because they are more secure than the soft tops.


----------



## Chrispee (May 13, 2013)

There are a bunch of 4x4 trails up by the Waimea Canyon that are pretty cool.  Also, Polihale beach is much more comfortable in a 4x4 but doable in a regular car most of the time.  

I always priceline or costco my rental car and then try to tip my way into a Jeep once I'm at the rental agency.  I definitely agree with DeniseM on the hard-top Jeep as my favourite choice.


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2013)

we will be at Marriott Kauai Beach Club Aug 18-25.  As they have Free shuttle to/from airport, I'm thinking that perhaps we don't need car for the week, maybe just 2 days to explore.  I am sure we can taxi for dinner or eat on site. . any thoughts/


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2013)

Restaurant recommendations near Marriott Kauai Beach Club?


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2013)

radmoo said:


> we will be at Marriott Kauai Beach Club Aug 18-25.  As they have Free shuttle to/from airport, I'm thinking that perhaps we don't need car for the week, maybe just 2 days to explore.  I am sure we can taxi for dinner or eat on site. . any thoughts/



Kauai is very rural - without a car, you will miss out on the best things to see.


----------



## DBS1968 (May 13, 2013)

*Hey Radmoo*

I noticed you have Royal Haciendas as one of your resorts. Do you get good trading power with that? My wife and I are looking at buying a resale there.

Any Info would be appreciated.


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2013)

We LOVE Haciendas - just upgraded from 1BR Suite to full villa .  But we haven't traded it.  We use our Marriott week as our trader but from talking with owners, I think that Haciendas trades pretty well.  It would depend on what week you own.  We own week 10 which is a Spring Break week and very desirable


----------



## DBS1968 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info.. We are looking at Haciendas and the Marriot outside Paris.


----------



## ouaifer (May 13, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Restaurant recommendations near Marriott Kauai Beach Club?



_JJ's is one of our favorites.  Try The Feral Pig across the street; Dukes is there; Cafe Portofino....there are tons of places in/around Lihue_.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 13, 2013)

radmoo said:


> we will be at Marriott Kauai Beach Club Aug 18-25.  As they have Free shuttle to/from airport, I'm thinking that perhaps we don't need car for the week, maybe just 2 days to explore.  I am sure we can taxi for dinner or eat on site. . any thoughts/



You'll be exploring much more than two days.


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2013)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club*

I just grabbed 1 BR 2 BA trade this morning.  Looking to TUGGERS for resort suggestions, comments, etc


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2013)

If you have more questions about this trip - please post them in this thread, rather than starting new ones - thanks.


----------



## kwindham (May 13, 2013)

Just returned from Kuaui, we reserved a compact from hertz then upgraded at counter for $20 extra/day for the hard top jeep we wanted.  The soft tops are a pain in the rear!  We like the 4x4's so we can get off the beaten path if we want to, and there are a few roads to really gorgeous spots that you probably could've done in a compact but I wouldn't recommend.  We never used the 4x4 but we def appreciated the more sturdy vehicle on some of those roads!


----------



## radmoo (May 14, 2013)

*onsite car rental Kauai Beach Club?*

anyone know which rental companies, if any, are available onsite at Marriott Kauai Beach Club?


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

radmoo said:


> anyone know which rental companies, if any, are available onsite at Marriott Kauai Beach Club?



We use http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.c...FQ_ZQgodMQsAZg

They are a consolidator and will search all available inventory, and find the best price for you.

Since you will be 5 min. from the airport, you can use any airport company - simply take the shuttle back to the airport.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 14, 2013)

radmoo said:


> I just grabbed 1 BR 2 BA trade this morning.  Looking to TUGGERS for resort suggestions, comments, etc


Resort or Restaurant


----------



## radmoo (May 14, 2013)

Info re resort, nearby dining options 
also, do you know which company offers onsite car rental?


----------



## wilma (May 14, 2013)

Kalapaki Beach Hut is within walking distance out on the road. Great breakfasts, smoothies, and burgers.:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Info re resort, nearby dining options
> also, do you know which company offers onsite car rental?



Hawaii car rentals are expensive, and you will pay more if you limit yourself to one option.  Since you are only 5 min. from the airport, you don't need an on-site rental - get the best price at the airport, and take the shuttle back to pick up the car.


----------



## jlr10 (May 18, 2013)

radmoo said:


> also the res code states ZZBQ which from the database appears to be oceanfront . .hope this is true



It might be but is not guaranteed. They give preference to KBC owners using their week then to KBC owners coming in on an exchange.  Also Marriott's view of an ocean is not the same as most people.  We had an 'oceanview' at KBC which entailed leaning out over the balcony and through the Palm Trees to get a glimpse of the Harbor, but mostly it was just a view of the roof of the lobby. 

When we were there they were using Hertz as the rental car onsite. The only advantage was the ability to charge the car to your room, and only if you had the Marriott Visa, which then racks up points quickly.  I believe they are now using Enterprise but it would not be a cost savings.  Denise is right - use the shuttle to go to the airport to pick up a rental car if only using it for a few days, but IMHO you will be glad if you rent it for a week.  Although there are plenty of places to eat near KBC the best part of Kauai is seeing the beauty of the island.  KBC is a fancy resort, Kauai is not a fancy island, but you will only see that while moving around the island.


----------



## JT (May 18, 2013)

*Interested*



Chrispee said:


> There are a bunch of 4x4 trails up by the Waimea Canyon that are pretty cool.  Also, Polihale beach is much more comfortable in a 4x4 but doable in a regular car most of the time.
> 
> I always priceline or costco my rental car and then try to tip my way into a Jeep once I'm at the rental agency.  I definitely agree with DeniseM on the hard-top Jeep as my favourite choice.



How much do u tip and as for hard top does it come off and where is it stored...night be a dumb question but


----------



## radmoo (May 19, 2013)

Another question, as we traded  Marriott week for another Marriott week, how do we addict REWARDS # to our KBC res?


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> How much do u tip and as for hard top does it come off and where is it stored...night be a dumb question but



You don't take the whole top off - it has 2 sun roof panels that come off and can be stored in the back.  Our first time we rented a soft top, but taking it on and off is laborious (and can happen often because of the sudden downpours in Hawaii) and there is no way to secure a soft top.


----------



## Chrispee (May 20, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> How much do u tip and as for hard top does it come off and where is it stored...night be a dumb question but



I waited until we were in the lot, and asked the lot guy if there was any chance we could grab a jeep while at the same time very visibly holding a $20 bill.  He said no problem, and I tipped him the $20.

You could try it at the counter too, but I find there's much more leeway when you're in the lot already.  Certainly not foolproof, but you can always go back inside and pay for an upgrade if you get rejected in the lot.


----------

